# $79 for Fios Cable Card Installation??



## simonmason (Sep 2, 2004)

I just ordered a cable card from Verizon Fios for my Tivo HD. They said they have to send a technician to the house to "program" it and they are charging me $79.95 for the service call. Does that sound right??


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Nope! Since the installation be a tech is required byt THEM, they won't charge you! That's what happened when I called them to get one installed!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

They do have to send a tech out, but unfortunately Verizon customer service is often (still) wrong about the fee. They will say there is a $80 fee, but there won't actually be one. They stopped charging this fee a while back.


----------



## simonmason (Sep 2, 2004)

So I just let the tech come and then they won't charge me?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

simonmason said:


> So I just let the tech come and then they won't charge me?


Correct.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Incorrect.

I did the install a couple months back, and the charge showed up. The tech showed up but I told him what to do. Disputed it, but no joy.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Gregor said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I did the install a couple months back, and the charge showed up. The tech showed up but I told him what to do. Disputed it, but no joy.


Per Verizon corporate policy, there is no charge for truck rolls where the only action performed is a CableCard install.

There was an error in your order, or you requested a service call for more than CableCards. Even so, you could have had the charge removed at the Verizon.com forums or DSLReports.

The truck roll is only waived if your installation order is for CableCards and CableCards only. Add anything else, anything at all, to the initial order and you can be charged. If the truck roll order is placed to upgrade, replace, or remove other devices, or to setup a new outlet, then you can also be charged.

If you want to return or remove existing equipment, do not mention that when you order the CableCard. Give it to the installer when they arrive (get a receipt), or request a prepaid mailing label. Verizon charges $79 for truck roll orders where the caller references equipment removal.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

simonmason said:


> So I just let the tech come and then they won't charge me?


That's what my experience was a couple of months ago. They said they had to charge me, but never actually did.

From what I've read, they don't even have any way to enter the cablecard installation fee into their system, so they CAN'T charge you, unless they (incorrectly) enter it as a generic service call.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i was told of this fee as well. do you know if they charge no fee to install an m card and uninstall two s cards?


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

greggt007 said:


> i was told of this fee as well. do you know if they charge no fee to install an m card and uninstall two s cards?


Great Question! I have the same question.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

greggt007 said:


> i was told of this fee as well. do you know if they charge no fee to install an m card and uninstall two s cards?


My guess would be yes, since it would be an equipment return (of the 2 s cards), based on bkdtv's post above.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

greggt007 said:


> i was told of this fee as well. do you know if they charge no fee to install an m card and uninstall two s cards?


I just did this exact thing. No charge. Tell them that you want to order a cable card (not to do the swap). If they ask tell them to mail you the card (they won't) this will get a tech to the house with the new card. Just give him the old ones while he is there. Make sure that he takes the old s-cards off your account otherwise you will end up in the hell that is Verizon's billing system.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> My guess would be yes, since it would be an equipment return (of the 2 s cards), based on bkdtv's post above.


There is no charge so long as the CSR selects an *order for new CableCards*, and not an equipment swap/return. The former has a $0 charge and the latter has a $79 charge.

You can still return two CableCards, just don't mention that over the phone, because you do not want the CSR to place the order as an equipment swap/return. Instead, give your old cards to the installer when they arrive (get a receipt), or call and request a free prepaid shipping label.


----------



## jayhajj (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had four cable cards installed for Fios in the Tampa bay area on two different service calls and never been charged.


----------



## jb1677 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a pair installed and was charged nothing other than card rental fee


----------



## blankgm (Jan 25, 2001)

This whole setup sounds like a scam - unless there is something they aren't telling us, like visual verification of authentic cards or something.

Last year we switched to Fios. Knowing we were gonna get a new Tivo we ordered two M-Cards. Everything went fine. Installer came out, hooked up our tiro, left the second card and told us to call to have it activated when we were ready.

Ok, so were finally ready. Bought a premiere xl inserted the card and called Verizon. After providing them all the information from the MMI screen we were informed they had to do a truck roll installation at $80. I inquirerd what the installer would be doing for the $80, because being a network professional myself and working with pretty straight forward instructions here I'd be pretty angyry if all he did was call in with the MMI data. Of course they didn't know and were just doing as their supervisors told them.

Nothing like having the LCD working as your CSR.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

blankgm said:


> This whole setup sounds like a scam - unless there is something they aren't telling us, like visual verification of authentic cards or something.


Are you missing the part of this thread where everyone is saying that a truck roll appointment for CableCARD only installation while you're told has a charge in error does NOT actually result in the charge?

that's not a scam, it's ineptitude on the billing/call center side.

Diane


----------



## nerdkill (Oct 9, 2010)

i'm new to tivo and had the same issue. they refused to simply send out the card, tech install only. said they were going to charge $80 so i threatened to cancel and they waved the fee. I was doing a swap though giving back their crappy dvr, wish i would have read this first, it would have saved me some anxiety and frustration with verizon.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a cablecard install for my new Ceton InfiniTV 4 tuner las month. The Verizon CSR informed me that there would be a $79 truck roll fee, but so far it hasn't shown up on my bill. In fact, my monthly bill is actually lower because I turned in two cablecards and two set top boxes to my local Verizon store.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I had one installed recently and I just checked my bill and they did not charge.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Knock on wood there's no $80 charge on my next bill for my 2 cablecards.

FIOS charges you $4 per card right even for the 1st card/1st outlet. Correct?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

1) You won't be charged, and.............

2) Yes, YOU ARE CORRECT!


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I complained and explained THE LAST TIME a tech came out, I did all the work, because he didn't know anything about cable cards. I then asked to speak to a supervisor, and suddenly the fee was waived!

Man, these companies really really hate cable cards!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

of course they hate the cards, it allows us consumers to not rent out their crappy DVRs at $13/mo or whatever, and then pay an additional $10/mo for the service.


----------

